# Scratchbuilding GP Dummy trucks...HELP!



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey all. I'm in a pickle. I need to build a GP (38?) dummy power truck for a static model I'm doing in 1/29-1/32. I've run through all 29 pages of threads looking for anyones build log on the process in the KitBash/Scratchbuild section (here) and haven't found anything. I've thought about using sideframes, but, I can't seem to find a source. I have come across some line drawings to help me out, but, hardly to scale.
Guys, as a model railroader, I am an N-scaler. Dummy trucks are an easy find in N. Dummy trucks by USA Trains and Arist-Craft are (as far as I've found) non-existant. So, here are my questions for you fine garden railroaders:

1) Is there a source for 1/29 dummy trucks that has eluded me?

2) Would using sideframes/wheels and scratching out the rest be a good option?

3) If I do wind up having to scratchbuild the trucks, is there a source for scale drawings?

What do you guys suggest?

PLEASE, pipe in. I really need some imput here.

(Not bad for a first post, eh?)

Cuhail


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cuhail,

Welcome to the forum!

Contact USA Trains. They sell thier trucks seperately. They also sell lots of parts seperately

Try this link: http://www.usatrains.com/r22100parts.html

I beleive Aristo probably does as well (that I don't know for sure)

Good luck with your project and post a few pictures when you finish (or as you go)

Enjoy,
Brian Briggs


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Cuhail, 
I'm in the process of scratchig a Loco too. Only 9 built EVER and I ordered sideframes from USAT direct and had a member (long lost?) laser cut some parts. then Imoved and the whole project was boxed up. I was fortunate though in finding drawings and in contacting the drafter he sent me a set printed to scale at a nominal fee. If you can find a good side view you can go to a local copy shop and ahve them enlarge (or reduce) the plans to your chosen scale. I'm hoping to find that box sometime soon (this winter) and getting back to that project. Between the laser cut parts and some parts carefully cut off the USAT frames I think I've got almost all I need. 

Good luck on your project! 

Chas


----------



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I did come across the parts lists from USA Trains before, but, between all the parts I would have to order, I balked. I'm thinking that's my only real option, though. My kingdom for a tutorial, though. I scratchbuild in 1/35 all the time and if I had a build log to follow, I could do it by hand. Buying the parts and assembling a dummy truck almost seems tougher than making my own at the bench. I will prevail!

Thanks for the welcome. I've actually been a registered member for a while now, but, never had the reason to post. Figures my first post is a request!







LOL!

Meh, ya gotta start somewhere.
Any more imput will be welcomed with open arms,

Cuhail


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Cuhail, 

If you look at the link I provided you'll find diagram item 15 is the entire truck assembly. 

Cuts out some of your work. 

Brian


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a "scale" ish drawing of EMD Blomberg type B and type M sideframes. I could scan those and email them to you if you would like. 
Also, this is site is where I got the drawings from: http://www.hosam.com/emd/etrucks.html


----------



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

Really? I saw it and, being unfamiliar with the terminology, thought it was the actual powered truck. That clears up a lot! I have a set of wheels on hand already, and, I think, I could scratch all the piping, bearingbox, etc. 

You rock Brian, thanks for clearing that up. 

I'm such a newb! 

Cuhail


----------



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

Posted By Snoq Pass on 12/17/2008 9:26 AM
I have a "scale" ish drawing of EMD Blomberg type B and type M sideframes. I could scan those and email them to you if you would like. 
Also, this is site is where I got the drawings from: http://www.hosam.com/emd/etrucks.html



Hey, that is a great referance. I think between the replacement parts Brian turned me on to and those drawings, this isn't going to be so daunting. I actually have some high hopes! Right on. Thank you!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think I should explain what I'm actually building. Ya ready for this?

A railtank. A railtank with an M1 Abrams turret.










The front trucks are Bettendorf two-axle and the rear drive trucks will be the GPs. Hardly prototype, hardly realistic, but, fits with a theme I'm working with in another forum (http://www.armorama.com/). 

I can post in-progress pics if you want. It's still very early in the build.

Cuhail


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Post a picture when you get that monster done!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nah never work. The trucks aren't "armored" and thus are vulnerable. Forget the detail. Plate over the suckers. 

Chas


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a neat idea! Chas might be right though! Jerry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat project. I'd have to agree with other folks, skip the truck detail and go for armor plating. First shot I'd take would be at the trucks then the track. Later RJD


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

You should pick up one of those Airsoft M1A1s and integrate that into this thing! I picked one up 2 yrs or so ago from overseas...the thing is SWEET! Lets just say my new layout is getting a firing range for it


----------



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

I have to say, the line drawing I provided was the picture I had in mind, oh, about 4 years ago now and needs to be updated. I've spent a lot of time gathering the referances for the interior and how I'm going to do the drivers compartment. It will have a fully detailed interior and turret. I've spent time trying to mix-up a drivers comp. that could reasonably represent both the rail and armor aspects of the vehicle. 
As far as the picture goes, It lacks many points of interest the actual build will feature...including armored skirts that, in the final dio's case, will be open and up with mechanics doing inspections and ammo being inloaded. I drew the picture to remind me of the interior lines I had to fill. The trucks were just cut and pasted to that. 
I'm glad ya like the idea. I've done a few N-scale sized armored rail scratchbuilds and I'm really stepping up the detailability with this one. As I report my build log on Armorama, I'll do a thread here at MLS to keep all those interested in the mix. I promise. Heck, I think you guys may be as much (or more) help as the armor-lovin' folks at Armorama. 

Thanks guys, back later. 

Cuhail


----------



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

Here we go, a bit more recent drawing.










Still, I have to say that I draw this stuff only to keep ideas that I've had available to me as I build. This is a representation of how I kind of see it, not how it will exactly turn out. I am a hugger of "artistic licence", especially in fictional vehicles.

The frame has already been built and I've been working on the drivers compartment for, what seems like, forever. I have pictures of the basic frame.



























































I build up from there.

Cuhail


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! But I think it needs a missle launcher on the rear!


----------



## Cuhail (Dec 3, 2008)

Posted By rpc7271 on 12/18/2008 1:29 PM
Nice! But I think it needs a missle launcher on the rear!


Nope, the back is all engine. THAT hasn't been decided either. I may go aftermarket resin M1 turbine-style, or, I may go CAT diesel. Haven't decided yet.

The turrets are the M1A1 and a Cadallac-Gage ASV150-style like on Marine Corps AAVP-7A1 vehicles. Direct and indirect fire on one rail-based platform.

This is the smaller turret, the C-G ASV150-style...









scratchbuilt by me.


























It's not the same dimensions are a bit off on my scratchbuilt ones, but, I only used a couple of pictures as referances. It actually boasts an extra side on mine. That was a fun bit of cutting and gluing.

Cuhail


----------

